

Ask HN: Any Canadians applying for Summer 2012 funding round? - owaisjaleel

Hi,<p>Just submitted our application to YC for the Summer 2012 funding round. We are a four person team from Toronto. I was wondering if there are other applicants from here. Be nice to connect and possibly meet up with local like-minded entrepreneurs. 
Good luck!
======
mirsadm
I'm currently in Toronto (I'm from Melbourne, Australia). We submitted our
application as well. I'd be interested in meeting up with some like-minded
people!

~~~
owaisjaleel
Awesome! Add me on Facebook - Owais Jaleel

------
ninthfrank07
Hey! We are two 17-year-old best friends also applying for YC S12. We are from
Montreal.

Good luck for your application!

~~~
owaisjaleel
Hope we meet in the valley! Good luck to you too buddy

------
housewife
hey! my girlfriend and I applied to s12. We're from calgary. hope to see you
all soon :)

